# tankbustas?



## mamaork (Jul 10, 2010)

So, I'm a genuine neophyte, and my friends all have armies already.. scary.
We have a 1500 pt game that we're planning on having on the 23rd and I know they're all planning on fielding tanks from their various armies ( eldar, chaos space marines, and grey knights). My question is, what is the best for taking these on? I haven't seen a build yet that has any tankbustas in it, and I'm concerned. 
What would you field in a group like this?


----------



## mamaork (Jul 10, 2010)

Also, I guess it wouldn't hurt to mention I'm playing orks :S


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Normally, Lootas seems to be the go-to-guys for shooting up tanks. Problem is though, they are only strenght 7 so will probably only really hurt transports. Tankbustas aren't that great really (due to Glory Hogs among other things) and the kopters are rather fragile for their price.

My suggestion? Well, Bustas and kopters definately can work, they just aren't that great. But nobs on bikes or in transport with powerklaws are fast and great at this task. A good portion of Killa-Kans can do good too with their rokkits, or if you're really desperate ram them with some deffrollas. Orks have plenty of options, you just need to look for them.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

The glory hog rule ruins the tankbusters, which is why you rarely see them in lists. I tend to use them against tryanids and necrons where the glory hog rule does not (or rarely if there monoliths around) comes into effect.

For APC's and light tanks lootas are the way to go. For heavy tanks anything with a power klaw. Nob bikes, or even a unit of truk boyz with a pk. With the truk boyz keep the unit basic, no upgrades except for a nob with power klaw, and the unit comes out at the same price, or cheaper, than a heavy tank. so it can be regarded as a sacrificial unit. It does not matter if they do not survive taking the tank out. never just take 1 truk though it will not last long enough always take at least two.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Be one with the power klaw. It will serve you well. Seriously. My friend pops my SM vehicles like it's a holiday once he gets close.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Power klaws are what you want, Nothing says "Underestimate This" like punching their toughest heaviest armored tank in in the face, and causing it to explode.

Nob bikers with power klaws are good roving tank killers, (although expensive to build up in a hurry), Warboss on a warbike is good. or just squads of trukkboyz with PK nobs, or warbosses tucked in trukks (With the dedicated squad of course, don't cheat now XD). anyway just pile on the PK, and yes as others have said, Lootas are good vs rhinos and light transports, but theirs really not much of a chance of them scooting around to shoot at the weak rear armor of anything.

Some people also say deffcoptas work...but their a trick tactic, you can equip them with buzz saws, wich gives them a few str 9 power klaw hits on the charge. or twin linked rockets that are str 8...the rokkits aren't much better at killing tanks then lootas are, so you definitely don't need both.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

buckythefly said:


> Power klaws are what you want, Nothing says "Underestimate This" like punching their toughest heaviest armored tank in in the face, and causing it to explode.
> 
> Nob bikers with power klaws are good roving tank killers, (although expensive to build up in a hurry), Warboss on a warbike is good. or just squads of trukkboyz with PK nobs, or warbosses tucked in trukks (With the dedicated squad of course, don't cheat now XD). anyway just pile on the PK, and yes as others have said, Lootas are good vs rhinos and light transports, but theirs really not much of a chance of them scooting around to shoot at the weak rear armor of anything.
> 
> Some people also say deffcoptas work...but their a trick tactic, you can equip them with buzz saws, wich gives them a few str 9 power klaw hits on the charge. or twin linked rockets that are str 8...the rokkits aren't much better at killing tanks then lootas are, so you definitely don't need both.


Deffkopta's are only str 7 on the charge as they are boyz not nobs, so they aren't the worth the buzzsaw pts imho, and I personally love my tank busta's. With the abundance of mechanized armies out there, it's not like there won't be a vehicle they won't want to shoot at. (except at the start), and as far as loota's go, they just aren't orky to me...can't move with the army, and cannot take a nob, so they break and run super easy, especially since no one ever takes them above 10 man , so I hate loota's


I would proxy them a couple of times, but they are super awesome at blowing shit up, and toss in 2 tankhamma's and a nob, you have a unit that can knock out any tank in the game, both shooting and assault


----------



## mamaork (Jul 10, 2010)

I had been wondering about the nob bikers with powerklaws.. thanks so much!  
Here's hoping I can paint them in time!


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

In my personal experience lootas work pretty good but only if you take 10 or more , just make sure to plant them into some cover and have some other threatening units on the field.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Presto-change-o!

(moving to Tactics)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Orks with Power klaws are the go to thing with ork armies they are good reliable about taking out enemy vehicles.

Tankbustas were bad because most armies were troop based with only one maybe two vehilces for them to shoot at. Now though with a large majority of armies going towards all transport and tank armies with little troops or troops in transports. Tankbustas may not be a bad thing. I am considering adding one or two units to an army to see how they do. 

Lootas are okay at taking down transports and walkers but again the power klaw does a darn good job of that. 

Nob bikers with a power klaw or even a big choppa can take down walkers and transports really well.


----------



## mamaork (Jul 10, 2010)

This is a lot of great advice. I think I'll probably proxy some of the lootas and see what they do in a situation. I've got a biker gang that i can easily change to nobs with powerklaws and got some deffkoptas as well that I can try. My only question is, are my bikers (koptas, whatever) going to be able to get up to and hit the 3 dreadnaughts my husband is bringing before he just mows them? the tanks i think i can get to, but he scares me with those. would it be worth having a mekboy with the kff for this situation?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Or you could just do what half all the ork player I know do, and take a huge unit of ork nob bikers and multi-charge anything that even resembles a problem for your regular boys. Seriously their almost broken if used right.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Theres a few people who think Nob Bikers are weak. Cause you have to roll 6s for any vehicle that moves 12 inches. So accordding to some as long as they move a few vehicles more than 6 inches, I cant hit them that much. 

However as I point out their VERY competitive cause Nob Bikers ethier blow what doesnt move more than 6 inches, and keeps vecles that move more than 6 inches from firing. 

Either way their awsome. Oh, and Dreads will more than likey go down to Nob Bikers, problem is though that Nob Bikers will be lost before swinging back.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

mamaork said:


> . My only question is, are my bikers (koptas, whatever) going to be able to get up to and hit the 3 dreadnaughts my husband is bringing before he just mows them? the tanks i think i can get to, but he scares me with those. would it be worth having a mekboy with the kff for this situation?


Lootas are the way to go for dreadnoughts. They swing first against power klaws and they hurt a lot. So just shoot them at long range..

Mek with KFF is an option, but depends how the rest of your army is.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Meganobs on a battle wagon are the best kind if tank poppers out there. Against dreads and provided the wagon has the right tools (zzap gun or kannon) it could take out the dread.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Dreads you want to shoot them with long range stuff. So this is where your lootas or Big mek with a Shokk Attack Gun come in handy. Kannons and anything with rokkits can also work. Only as a last resort would you charge in nobs or a boss with a PK to do the job since the dread would swing first.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you really care if the dread hits first? You shouldn't most dreads have 2-3 attacks top not counting the retarded BA dreads. Meaning if you have cybork bodies, you may loss 1-2 nobs tops. While you will have a great chance of out and out destroying the 100+pt dread. Hell if you playing orks, and are afraid of losing a nob or two you should probably not be playing orks.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Do you really care if the dread hits first? You shouldn't most dreads have 2-3 attacks top not counting the retarded BA dreads. Meaning if you have cybork bodies, you may loss 1-2 nobs tops. While you will have a great chance of out and out destroying the 100+pt dread. Hell if you playing orks, and are afraid of losing a nob or two you should probably not be playing orks.


The main problem is that with Nobz you have generally have a large investment in the whole unit and depending on how many Nobz there are, each Nob costs 35 pts and higher w/upgrades and if there's a Warboss leading the unit its even worse as the dread will likely aim for him and if you aren't lucky could also lose him in round of instagibbing. Plus since they're all multi-wound models you could actually lose combat if you wiff your PK attacks especially if its an Ironclad Dread. Nobz aren't something you usually throw all over the place like you do w/Boyz, in many ways there are both more fragile and resilient.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

So my fiance plays orks and my so does one of my best friends. Tank Bustas kill heavy infantry instantly and vehicles really don't like them. 

As to Lootas take all 15 and a battlewagon with a Mek with Shock attack gun and give the wagon 4 rokkits and a zzapp gun. 

This is very effective as long as you don't roll double ones.


----------

